# BCS: đubre [was: žubro]



## csicska

Hello. I heard a word "žubro" used in Slavic teenage conversation. Does it mean something vulgar? It sounded so. Thank you.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

It is not žubro, but đubre.
http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/

đȕbre
đȕbre sr 〈G -ta〉


1. stajski gnoj [voziti đubre]; đubar
2. reg. (+ srp.) kruti otpaci iz kućanstva, radionica koji se bacaju kao neupotrebljivi i organizirano odvoze; smeće
3. pejor. a. ono što ništa ne vrijedi, ono što je za smeće (pokvareni automobil, zahrđali aparat i sl.) b. vrlo loša, karakterno bezvrijedna osoba [đubre jedno; to je jedno đubre]; ološ, smeće


✧ tur. gübre ← grč. kópros


----------



## Duya

_Đubre_ literally means 'trash'; when referring to a person, the closest English equivalent is 'scum' or 'scumbag'.


----------



## csicska

Thank you OEDS-KZ and Duya. But is "đȕbre" pronounced as "žubro"? Because it sounded like that. Also I found these discussions - is it the same as đȕbre? Thank you.


Bio sam na konceru u domu omladine ... joj... joojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj samo je falio *žubro* reke misisipi.. i da sve ode.. u...
A mog drugara muvala neka cica.... govorila mu.... dovoljno glasno...
http://blogging4change.net/index.php?option=com_resource&controller=article&article=1577&Itemid=231

o aš ragavau *žubro*, žyvieco ir tysko gruntas audioriveriui done. žubras skaniausias. tyskas kažkoks plokštutis. 
http://www.lrytas.lt/-12953756751293111058-p2-3-homoprovincialus-krokuva-nuotraukos.htm


----------



## OEDS-KZ

Csicska úr,
Žubor in Croatian means "šum vode koja teče u manjim količinama preko kamenja, ob. u potoku, na vrelu".
Žubras in Lithuanian means the name of Polish beer Żubr.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

csicska said:


> But is "đȕbre" pronounced as "žubro"?


_Croatian_ đubre [ʥubre or ʤübre] or _Serbian_ ђубре [ʥubre or ʤübre]
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%C4%91ubre


----------



## Duya

Csicska, it's hard to say what you heard without context. <Đ> in _đubre_ is pronounced quite similar to Hungarian <gy>. In the sentence you quoted above, _žubor_ is indeed misspelled; there, it does mean 'water-sound of Mississipi river', but it's very slangy and tough to decipher otherwise.


----------



## csicska

Aha. Thanks OEDS-KZ and Duya.


----------

